# Friend called and needed help...



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

In the wake of Sandy and his tree removal he snagged the verizon line of a customers house with a backhoe. I hacked it for the day knowing verizon was already called and scheduled the next day for a full repair :whistling2:

Surprisingly the DSL and phone worked after this


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

What ?,No Box?:laughing:


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

:whistling2:some scotchkote in a buried PVC box and you would be golden

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Who wants to bet that Verizon calls that a permanent fix


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Put it here and call it good...










Uraseal CK200BSV


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Put it here and call it good...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was busy that day with my own projects and didn't really know what I was walking into, just brought a basic tool bag hoping for a quick temp fix


----------



## brodgers (Aug 5, 2007)

You'd be surprised what DSL can run on. A lot of old untwisted cable still exists and DSL runs fine. Your cable doesn't look like the conductors are twisted. In reality, I don't see much difference in your splice method vs. a lot of splices I've see made with the UG2 butt connectors. You just used wire nuts instead of butt connectors.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

ughhhhhh


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> ughhhhhh


I said I hacked it :whistling2:


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Guess you were out of scotchlok URs?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

zwodubber said:


> Surprisingly the DSL and phone worked after this


Why does that surprise you?


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Phone will work on almost anything. DSL is not very fussy either. Box it and walk away.....lol


----------

